# Warning: complete waste of time



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

School starts tommorow  :madman: :madmax: That means less riding, less building jumps, less new tricks, and an overall decrease of fun.

I have to wake up at six-thirty in the fricken morning ( thats early compared to the ten thirty ive gotten used to). There's no one at my school who actually rides bikes (theres a skateboarder and a rollerblader but thats it. I will be going back to evil teachers, @$$ loads of homework, and lots of stress until next june. Back to books, math, and french. I hate french. school sucks. But good news only 180 more days. Oh wait thats too many days to be good news. :madman: 

Okay there really is some good news. My dad said if i stay out of trouble and try hard to get good grades then my dad will pay a large amount of money toward a new freeride bike so that will pretty sick 

Okay rant over. sorry for wasting your time


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

School is actually kinda fun, especially at my college, there is about 4 girls for each guy, and most of them are hot.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

lol....school starts for me in a week:madman: and if i keep my grades up then my mom might let me start upgrading my bike (frame, and fork)....theres no one at my school who rides either :madman: all sk8ers....it sucks

what grade are you in biker kid?


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

im in 8th grade


----------



## SCC (Jan 20, 2007)

Ah poor babies,:smallviolin: when your finished school work will get in the way of having fun. Unless you can mooch off your parents and live in their basement until you're 55


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

i live in a trailer....no basement lol

im in 11th BTW.....360 more total daysof school then im done...till trade school


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

wait til you get to college.

i know i cant WAIT for school to start next week.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

school sucks.
but the a couple _friends_ (winkwink) im lookin forward to seein.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

i havent owned my own pencil in 3 years...i still manage to coast through it


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

any one ever rode inside there school? i pulled it off last year, along with riding a buddies skateboard through the hall.


----------



## Ths.is.insanity (Aug 22, 2007)

biker kid said:


> School starts tommorow  :madman: :madmax: That means less riding, less building jumps, less new tricks, and an overall decrease of fun.
> 
> I have to wake up at six-thirty in the fricken morning ( thats early compared to the ten thirty ive gotten used to). There's no one at my school who actually rides bikes (theres a skateboarder and a rollerblader but thats it. I will be going back to evil teachers, @$$ loads of homework, and lots of stress until next june. Back to books, math, and french. I hate french. school sucks. But good news only 180 more days. Oh wait thats too many days to be good news. :madman:
> 
> ...


Same fricken here, (but i have 4 rider friends but they BMX) and i have to wake up at 7:00am, and i have German


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Dude I already started school. And i have like two hours of homework every day AND tons of homework during the week ends. I am a freshman and it is my first time at my new high school. I found a lot of urban stuff to do there. They have a PERFECT wall ride with a grass slop up to it any everything. Can't wait to hit it. I am taking sighn language by the way.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> Dude I already started school. And i have like two hours of homework every day AND tons of homework during the week ends. I am a freshman and it is my first time at my new high school. I found a lot of urban stuff to do there. They have a PERFECT wall ride with a grass slop up to it any everything. Can't wait to hit it. I am taking sighn language by the way.


we all know you dont get homework in 5th grade.....


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

wa wa wa 


trust me school is great :thumbsup: 

i screewed off highschool struggled through college and whished i did more in hs

but know i have a secure future and don't have any problems getting jobs that pay well

horay for me 


but i know wat you mean about the mornings i took some time off to work at a bike shop and relax started work at 11:00

my new job is 7-5 six days a week time to set the alarm clock again :skep: lol


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Aaron D said:


> wa wa wa
> 
> trust me school is great :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I get up every morning at 4 to go running befor school. I guess you kind of get used to it.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> I get up every morning at 4 to go running befor school. I guess you kind of get used to it.


Does your XC coach tell you to do that to prepare for the WC?

Oh dude and shut the fvck up about school work. I'm taking 2 AP classes, on top of the normal sh!t Ive gotta take. Suck it the fvck up you dont have it hard, I have more homework in AP history then you do for all of your classes.

I dont even have it hard, you wanna know who has it hard? Kids raised in poverty, trying to get into a good college studying their ass off so they go to college, and on top of it working a job after school to help pay for food and rent because their dad left them. Next time you feel like complaining about having sh!t so bad and having so much homework think about something like that.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

> Does your XC coach tell you to do that to prepare for the WC?
> 
> Oh dude and shut the fvck up about school work. I'm taking 2 AP classes, on top of the normal sh!t Ive gotta take. Suck it the fvck up you dont have it hard, I have more homework in AP history then you do for all of your classes.
> 
> I dont even have it hard, you wanna know who has it hard? Kids raised in poverty, trying to get into a good college studying their ass off so they go to college, and on top of it working a job after school to help pay for food and rent because their dad left them. Next time you feel like complaining about having sh!t so bad and having so much homework think about something like that.


...that was deep


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

Vinny A said:


> Does your XC coach tell you to do that to prepare for the WC?
> 
> Oh dude and shut the fvck up about school work. I'm taking 2 AP classes, on top of the normal sh!t Ive gotta take. Suck it the fvck up you dont have it hard, I have more homework in AP history then you do for all of your classes.
> 
> I dont even have it hard, you wanna know who has it hard? Kids raised in poverty, trying to get into a good college studying their ass off so they go to college, and on top of it working a job after school to help pay for food and rent because their dad left them. Next time you feel like complaining about having sh!t so bad and having so much homework think about something like that.


hey, me and you are kinda the same....my dad left and dont pay child support..........i said kinda different b/c i dont have a job and i dont study my ass of, im a dumb ass


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

derfernerf said:


> hey, me and you are kinda the same....my dad left and dont pay child support..........i said kinda different b/c i dont have a job and i dont study my ass of, im a dumb ass


Hahaha I wasnt referring to me at all when I said that. I was just pointing out the fact that cockjumper3 doesnt have it hard at all and that he should just shut the fvck up.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

o, well thats my life 



thats also why i dont have a proper DJ bike...i have a 06 hardrock.....


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Yep, complete waste of time


----------



## Yukon (Jul 17, 2004)

College rocks. I was riding around being bored yesterday, and ended up with a group of nine riders and a truck, and we shuttled a local spot all day. It all depends on where you go/live. Oh and school work sucks. But choose the right college and you WILL have fun


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> any one ever rode inside there school? i pulled it off last year, along with riding a buddies skateboard through the hall.


yeah, me and a few friends did that in about 5th grade i think. doing wheelies down the hall, then we got kicked out of the last day of school, and there was only like 10 min left. ha.
im a sophomore now. its pretty crazy. i only have 1 friend that rides in my school. everyone else plays basketball/football.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

wait til schools done. then real life sets in.. when youre up at 6:30 and dont get home until 6:30.. and even then somtimes theres still more work to be done. dont forget about having to work on weekends every now and then. and theres no such thing as summer break. youll be lucky to get your 2 weeks and few holidays off here and there. add in house work, yard work, repairs, maintenance, cooking, cleaning. and this is BEFORE having kids..


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

Vinny A said:


> cockjumper3


thats effin hilarious


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

oh bikerkid is online...how was the first day of school?


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

none of us have it hard at all. you might not like skool, tuff luck, no one gives a sh!t. i personally find skool pretty fun most of the time. im in 11th grade. we started 2 weeks ago. have 2 AP class', but it is kinda tuff starting in a new skool where most ppl are still stuck in the Cival War and no one rides or skateboards or anything i like.


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

derfernerf said:


> oh bikerkid is online...how was the first day of school?


Very LONG. I think i spent every second looking at the clock. But only 179 nine more of those and it will be summer break


----------



## gioco295 (Aug 25, 2007)

aeffertz91 said:


> yeah, me and a few friends did that in about 5th grade i think. doing wheelies down the hall, then we got kicked out of the last day of school, and there was only like 10 min left. ha.
> im a sophomore now. its pretty crazy. i only have 1 friend that rides in my school. everyone else plays basketball/football.


yeah tell me about it dude. My best friend is a rider, but everyone else is football/lacrosse craze. My school actually lets skateboarders, scooters etc. around the school. it's pretty sick.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

Sombrio69 said:


> none of us have it hard at all. you might not like skool, tuff luck, no one gives a sh!t. i personally find skool pretty fun most of the time. im in 11th grade. we started 2 weeks ago. have 2 AP class', but it is kinda tuff starting in a new skool where most ppl are still stuck in the Cival War and no one rides or skateboards or anything i like.


are you ok in the head?

im also in 11th and i have a class of about 2100 ppl...and i dont know 1 person who likes school


----------



## Ths.is.insanity (Aug 22, 2007)

derfernerf said:


> are you ok in the head?
> 
> im also in 11th and i have a class of about 2100 ppl...and i dont know 1 person who likes school


Wow... only around 200 kids per grade level at my school :skep:


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Ths.is.insanity said:


> Wow... only around 200 kids per grade level at my school :skep:


Only 75 in my grade :skep:


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

i think theres about 6000 ppl in my whole school.....35+ ppl per class:madman:


lol one day in my german class...i had to sit on the floor because everyone was at school in that class and we didnt have enough desks


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

my uncle in law with the shop wanted me to learn trigonometry for the cnc machines. so i am and its terrible. probably the hardest thing in school. and i want to ride my school so bad its open on the weekends so i think ill ride it then. ive already scoped out some great spots


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

School is awesome, you guys all suck that don't like it. Hang out with firends all day, make the best out of the classes you are in and it will breeze by. I'm in grade 11 now and Ive also found that it's alot easier to make firends with teachers now that I'm older and more mature.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

trevorh said:


> School is awesome, you guys all suck that don't like it. Hang out with firends all day, make the best out of the classes you are in and it will breeze by. I'm in grade 11 now and Ive also found that it's alot easier to make firends with teachers now that I'm older and more mature.


exactly.


----------



## svyatko (May 26, 2007)

my high school started today. I just went to 9th grade (being a freshman sucks) especially if you dont have any friends in the high school. BUT it was ""ok"", the teachers seem nice for now. i have to take spanish. HOPEFULLY i will make some friends in the school  . 179 days untill summer


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

i dont start for 6 more days...haha


----------



## gioco295 (Aug 25, 2007)

trevorh said:


> School is awesome, you guys all suck that don't like it. Hang out with firends all day, make the best out of the classes you are in and it will breeze by. I'm in grade 11 now and Ive also found that it's alot easier to make firends with teachers now that I'm older and more mature.


agreed.


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

im a jr. and i take 4 AP class's.. but i dont have a first period class so i get to start school at around 9:30 haha


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

5 days im riding all of them if posable


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

If you think it is bad now you have not seen anything yet.

I remember HS and complaining about the work. Then I got to college. I miss HS work it was easy. I am in my last semester of college. I personally think I have a light load but it still harder than anything I did in high school. Yes I am only in a class room at most 13-14 hours a week in a class room (most of the time less than that). Right now things are just starting up so the ramp up point has not happened yet. I think with in the next 2 weeks when I start getting assignments I will start them at 8pm at night and I will be lucky to be finished by 2 am. Now yeah I think I have a light load and to me this is a very easy semester but still harder than anything I did in HS. 

The nice thing about college classes when after I reach upper classmen classes I was done with all my core stuff so while the work was hard I enjoyed what I was learning. Still quite often I miss the easy life of high school.

Trick about finding time to ride is time management. I tend to finish with classes and other things around 3-4pm so I do tend to try to ride around 5-7pm then do homework and other stuff after that. It all about finding the time.

Just stop whinning and remember HS is easy. yes that is also including the people in the AP classes. AP classes are easier than most stuff college will throw at you. Big time if you are taking one of the harder majors like engineering.


----------



## Davis61381 (May 2, 2006)

fiddy_ryder said:


> wait til schools done. then real life sets in.. when youre up at 6:30 and dont get home until 6:30.. and even then somtimes theres still more work to be done. dont forget about having to work on weekends every now and then. and theres no such thing as summer break. youll be lucky to get your 2 weeks and few holidays off here and there. add in house work, yard work, repairs, maintenance, cooking, cleaning. and this is BEFORE having kids..


Very True!

Don't forget to add in the bills: Rent/Morgage, Elec, Gas, Phone, Cable, H2O, Proprety Taxes, groceries.

I could only wish that I was back in school, b***hing about a few hours of homework. Talk to me in the middle of July while you're out riding and I'm behind a computer for the 200th day that year in a 85 degree factory loft....Oh wait, you guys will probably still be sleeping.


----------



## SiZzLaX (Jun 12, 2007)

What are you complaining about man? There's barley any homework to be done in highschool. You'll have tons of time to ride after school. You can ride on weekends too. And inbetween you can mac up some hot girls.. lol you have it good. I used to love highschool (no pedo)


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

yah i hated school back in the day but only cuz i wanted to do other stuff- it was actually fvckin awesome but u dont always realize it at the time. also you never think about how important it is at the time to getting into college or tech and getting a good job vs busting ur ass for crap pay- which i did for several years. unless ur parents are loaded or dont care and will let you live with them till ur 30 or 40- u move out and suddenly have to think about so much more than where the party is at saturday nite.... :madman:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Boohoo. In high school, I was working 35 hours a week on top of school. During the summer, I worked between 40 and 50 hours every week. I paid for everything I needed aside from rent. Yeah, that included food, clothing, school supplies, etc. Now that I'm in college and don't have a job, I have more time than I know what to do with, wish I could say the same for money... I like school, you meet new folks and learn new things. I'd still really like to have my bike at school with me though...


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

yah after being out of hs for a couple years i decided to go to tech school and loved it, it was a lot of hard work but got a good career now, thinking about going back again... workin third shift, not much goin on..


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

btw xsl will- that avatar is pretty damn hot!


----------



## aznguy (Mar 15, 2007)

Try going to uni for 10 hours each weekday... for the next 6 1/2 years. still, i love close to every bit of it cause its a heap better than going to work- gotta enjoy being young.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

school is crazy, crazy fun for me. I made it into a serious arts bording school for piano, and it's been awesome. There's a college there too, so it's a big deal as far as what kind of training you're getting. 

The freshman girls aren't too good, but there is some NICE stuff there.

Being there unfortunately has pretty much quenched my thirst for dirt jumps I guess, but I still love watching videos of people who are really good at it.


----------



## jbrown456 (Apr 15, 2007)

school starts for me tomorrow  it blows.. i like summer.. its better


oh well

school is fun (not the work part of it)

just everything else


----------

